# survival



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so i am wondering if i can get some info on ways for my fry to survive and hide. I have a african tank with multiple breeding pairs. I have successfully striped and raised some of the young but i am finding it a little hard to get the timing correct with multiple pairs breeding. I have let nature do its thing a couple times with no survivours. So my question is is there anything good to use for hiding spots for the young besides the obvious rock cave.


----------



## Sprucegruve (Apr 11, 2011)

fake/live plants lots of caves and rocks to hide in.

thats about it unless you want to put them in a fry-saver or put them in a 10 gallon


----------

